# Sant cugat



## amy harper

Hi all,
My name is Amy and my husband has just been offered a Job in sant cugat (Barcelona). Myself, husband and twin boys aged 1 are looking at making the move at the end of sept from the uk. Pretty exciting but also pretty scary. Looking at working hard on my Spanish before we come over, as that is a big worry if mine. 

Just thought I'd see if there is anyone on here that is already living in sant cugat or near by that I can start talking to before we come over, really worried about making friends, so would love to start making friends now.

Amy x


----------



## Steve Fung-Loy

Hi Amy,

Use to live for 8 years in Barcelona. Don´t worry about making friends in the Barcelona area because there are a lot of expats in Barcelona. If you go to the beach side you will find a lot of foreigners. Sant Cugat is a very nice place but not too much foreigners. Great place to live.

The Catalans will seem a little bit tough to handle but after a wile you will love them.

Within 15 minutes you will be in the center of Barcelona if you take the Ronda de Dalt. It will take a little bit longer if you will cross the city.

Good luck

Steve


----------



## amy harper

Hi steve,

Thanks for that info. Just thought it may be nice to start speaking to people who already live there if I can.
Thanks Amy


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Although learning Spanish is useful, vital even, you need to be aware that the area is Catalan speaking. That means that it's the principal language, but everyone speaks Spanish too. Schools teach more in Cataln than in Spanish for example.
There are some great places to see in Barcelona and around, and Barcelona is more cosmopolitan than Madrid.
Personally I found the beaches disappointing - a strip of sand right next to a road or train track in many places.


----------



## mike kelly

Sant Cugat is a nice place, near the city but much more catalan than Barcelona so your kids will probably have mainly catalan speaking friends as they ggrow up and go to a catalan speaking school


----------



## Pat Lleida

Sant Cugat is on the other side of the Collserola (the mountain that hems in Barcelona at the top) from Barcelona.
It is thought of as quite posh, there are a lot of housing developments around the outskirts (of Sant Cugat) such as Mira-sol. Suburbia basically.
Making friends will not be a problem if you have any grasp of the language. The Generalitat pays for the first year of Catalan classes, most towns have a centre. Well worth doing and a good way to meet people.
Good luck


----------



## Janepursell

*Hola*

Hi Amy, How did the move go? I have just moved to Sant Cugat...do you have any top tips? Are there any mothers and baby groups me and my 8 week old daughter can join? How have you settled in?
Jane


----------



## MikeSTC

Janepursell said:


> Hi Amy, How did the move go? I have just moved to Sant Cugat...do you have any top tips? Are there any mothers and baby groups me and my 8 week old daughter can join? How have you settled in?
> Jane


Hi Jane,

How is life in Sant Cugat going? Where exactly do you live?


----------



## Sira pujol

Hi amy,
I am sira. I live in sant cugat as well, are you still living here with your family?I have kids as well, same age
Would be glad to contact you


----------



## Tatti.sky

*looking for friends in Sant Cugat*

Hi, i am Tania. Moved to Sant Cugat this year with son 10 yo. 
Looking for friends.
/SNIP/


----------



## marc77

Hi ive been living in Sant Cugat for 2years and i am a English Teacher please let me kno if i can help thx marc


----------



## chaman2

*Creative in Sant Cugat daytime*

Hi Everyone,
We are starting a lunchtime Tuesday writers group in the centre of Sant Cugat. For English and Spanish and whatever. Just for being creative and social. Baby carraiges welcome.
check us out on Meetup dot com 

Write!Escribe!

creative writing in Sant Cugat


----------

